
Show HN: The missing YouTube parental control on iOS - tenthead
http://yestube.tv/
======
ransom1538
Nice. What I have noticed is the younger kids get out of the app. Then the
parent has to go back into the app and press play again. (over and over). Not
sure if there is a lock screen more where the kid can't mess up the controls.

